# Trophy Ridge Revolution



## roomservice (Oct 20, 2009)

I was wandering anyones thoughts on the rest. Does your arrow rattle when moving? Any clearance problems? I am getting a bow with an IBO of 362 any thing to worry about with that kind of speed?


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Quad , ripcord , or limb driver pro V
Are a few much better choices


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

X2, get a better quality rest. I like my QAD.


----------



## Dozer7878 (Jan 1, 2011)

I shoot a revolution on my MQ1. I really like it. It comes with felt pads that silence the arrow. I would recommend waiting to put them on close to season. You can also hear the sound of the arrow coming across the plastic pieces while drawing. But if you put the felt pads on it is quite and very easy to setup. Also they have great customer service, I managed to break one of the arrow holders on the rest. I had a replacement in two days. All it took was a call to Customer Service. I would recommend the rest, but be warned I am not a professional hunter or shooter. I am just an average Joe that enjoys shooting and loves bow hunting.


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

*Bull*



UtterButter said:


> X2, get a better quality rest. I like my QAD.


Used Trophy Rodge Revolution for the last three years. Killed 5 deer. Rest works flawlessly.


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Ridge


----------



## kbsw (Feb 4, 2013)

I work in an archery shop with access to several types of rests, the revolution is one of the better rests that i install. you wont be disappointed with it


----------



## BuckBuster51 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a revolution on my vector 32 (304fps) and love it! put the felt on before season and is very quite! shot a Ultra rest before that and didnt like as much as i do the revolution.


----------



## BuckBuster51 (Feb 8, 2013)

i take that back! mine broke today,


----------

